# Beautiful Petco Bettas



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am making this thread to post pictures of really beautiful Bettas you saw at Petco/Petsmart/Other. I was at Petco recently and saw this beautiful male plakat with lavender almost in his coloring. I wanted him SO BAD, but unfortunately, I didn't have another free tank. Anyway, post some pictures of ones you we tempted to buy!

Here are two pics of the little guy I saw... He looks like a spade tail!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Go back and get him!!! Petsmart has cheap enough 2.5g tanks or it would be an excuse to grab a new set up completely lol.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha, I wish. He is not there anymore unfortunately and I would need to cycle the tank first.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

aw. And you could do a fish in cycle. I'm doing that with my divided and I did that with my 5g. ;P this is the wrong place to go if you want people to tell you not to get a fish lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know that I'd call that spade tailed- its not centered, looks like a deformed plakat caudal fin.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Gosh, he's a beauty! Where did you say that Petco is located? lol


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

It's in Oregon - and yeah I wouldn't consider him a spade tail either, but the shape is almost a spade shape, even if it's due to deformity.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Heck, if I saw one like that he'd be mine. I've got a spare KK lying around and a couple 3i filters that need setting up...


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

So pretty! Hoping he found a real good home. He would have been irrisitable to me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I have gazillion pictures from my PetCo's and PetSmarts of beautiful fish if you all want to see them lol. I won't post every single one of them but I could certainly fill up a post with them!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Do it Lil!!!

He was simply beautiful! I would have grabbed him! Forget a cycle, that could wait!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okidokey, you asked for it! haha

This is only going back to about middle of August.

This boy had been there for so long but he was a gorgeous MG Rose.


This guy was beautiful!



Not particularly drawn to this myself but I know some of you will appreciate it!


He was so tempting!




I have a weakness for MG's and Black Copper Butterflies like this gorgeous fella! Unfortunately, he didn't come home with me








This guy is still there today when I looked.


This guy too





This one turned into a tail biter unfortunately. Saw him there Wednesday



He wasn't super happy but gosh, he was gorgeous when he flared


Orange Koi that is going to Fenghuang


One of my personal favorites


Another real favorite, I debated on getting him for a long time




Just a really nice Orange






Loved how this guy really was shining!


This little girl was so amazing looking, she was tiny but very cute.


Pecs!







And some of the PetCo fish I've brought home!

Renegade at the store:



How he looks now!



Snowcap, a PetCo Baby


And a couple days ago:


Glaston, Yellow VT



My purchase today; Ezio


Previous PetCo fish:
Corwin (now with blue)


Impulse, now with a friend


Deceased; Bowie


----------



## BilboBetta (Nov 7, 2015)

I got a nice half moon at petsmart a couple weeks ago. The trick is to get them before the employees start neglecting them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

BilboBetta said:


> I got a nice half moon at petsmart a couple weeks ago. The trick is to get them before the employees start neglecting them.


That's not always true. My stores around here take very good care of their fish. You have to understand that the employee has an entire section to take care of and not just live animals either. They have to deal with customers constantly and restocking the shelves and cleaning the cages/cups/tanks. It's not their fault that Betta's are housed in cups or are only cleaned once/twice a week. However, that said, yes, there are some really bad stores out there or employee's who don't care, but don't bash them all just because one store might be bad! Keep an open mind ;-) I'm sure your boy is very beautiful! You can show him off in the Betta Photo's thread if you haven't already! :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I wanted this guy so bad, but I did not want to pay $15 for him


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lil, if I had fish like that at my stores I would have hundreds of bettas!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nova betta said:


> lil, if I had fish like that at my stores I would have hundreds of bettas!


Well....there is a reason I have ten now.....

Ezio makes 10 as of today. I didn't want to pay $15 for him before but today is Black Friday which means he was half off plus I had the 20% discount of my best friend who works at a PetCo and so, him, plus a potted Anubias only cost me 9 dollars something! So yeah....sales are bad for me lol. Though, that's relative I suppose, good for the fish XD


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, that little turquoise marble looks a lot like Mr. Fish did at the store!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeez! What a beauty.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

They're all so pretty! This baby is at my Petco now and I'm still so tempted to go get him/her. I'm 90% sure its a crowntail and 80% sure its male. Anyone have any ideas? I can't get him/her cause I have 11 now and there's no more room but she/he's cute.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

I found this little guy at Petco months ago and HAD to bring him home. He's actually the whole reason my betta addiction got started :lol:


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Holy hell where are all these Petcos located?? The one in Lansing s-u-c-k-s. You really only get either a blue, a red or a white fish. Oh and of course almost half of them are dying every day  I know I can't blame the employees, but at the same time I wish they could at least notice when they're dead.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Crap. I found this thread... Now whenever a new photo comes up I'll be drooling. And if Lil post more. Which I count on it ;-) I may even need to tell her to get one for me!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Heh...I already have more for you all XD I'll post them tomorrow!

Yeah, if anyone see's a recent one that they'd like to have, I really don't mind fostering them for a couple days (usually to make sure they're healthy but my stores are fantastic about that) and shipping them out to you guys! All I ask is to pay the price of the fish and then just shipping. Now, since it's colder, it will be $10 for Priority with a heat pack included. I am willing to ship Express if someone wants someone that badly ^_^ I cannot always guarantee that they'll be there when I go back but I will certainly look for you all!

I can also take requests if you are looking for something in particular, it can usually be found in my area with some time! I'm currently on a mission for a Red Koi but the Koi's are kind of 1 in a million so far. But we're well stocked on Blue Butterflies, marbles, reds, blues, yellows, orange, black, some white's occasionally, cellophane. We've got all the different tail types too! Feel free to PM me whenever or comment here if I post pics ^_^


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> Holy hell where are all these Petcos located?? The one in Lansing s-u-c-k-s. You really only get either a blue, a red or a white fish. Oh and of course almost half of them are dying every day  I know I can't blame the employees, but at the same time I wish they could at least notice when they're dead.


Seriously! Especially the ones with the cute thick bodied plakats, they're my favorites! My pet stores usually just have an overstock of red and blue veiltails, with an occasional halfmoon mixed in somewhere :roll:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooh! Post pictures of blue butterfly patterned bettas for me, if you don't mind ?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Crash said:


> Seriously! Especially the ones with the cute thick bodied plakats, they're my favorites! My pet stores usually just have an overstock of red and blue veiltails, with an occasional halfmoon mixed in somewhere :roll:


And even the halfmoons (at my local Petco) aren't as pretty as the ones posted on here! I love halfmoons and would love to have a male one in the future but I don't know where to get them :-( major chain pet stores suck and the place where I got Seren from don't seem to have half moons. I mean, I could probably "rescue" a Petco halfmoon, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to nurse a dying fish back to health.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Heh...I already have more for you all XD I'll post them tomorrow!
> 
> Yeah, if anyone see's a recent one that they'd like to have, I really don't mind fostering them for a couple days (usually to make sure they're healthy but my stores are fantastic about that) and shipping them out to you guys! All I ask is to pay the price of the fish and then just shipping. Now, since it's colder, it will be $10 for Priority with a heat pack included. I am willing to ship Express if someone wants someone that badly ^_^ I cannot always guarantee that they'll be there when I go back but I will certainly look for you all!
> 
> I can also take requests if you are looking for something in particular, it can usually be found in my area with some time! I'm currently on a mission for a Red Koi but the Koi's are kind of 1 in a million so far. But we're well stocked on Blue Butterflies, marbles, reds, blues, yellows, orange, black, some white's occasionally, cellophane. We've got all the different tail types too! Feel free to PM me whenever or comment here if I post pics ^_^


OMG really how long are you gonna be doing this for? I'm getting a new tank soon and once it's properly cycled it's gonna need a resident! But of course this means I gotta wait at least a month from now since I'm doing fishless cycle (the one with adding ammonia).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Ooooh! Post pictures of blue butterfly patterned bettas for me, if you don't mind ?


I actually lied! I'm sorry! I got mixed up since I posted my most recent photos here first instead of my journal! I thought I had more but I don't >.< Sorry for letting you down! But never fear, I'm sure I'll be back some time soon again!



Seren27 said:


> OMG really how long are you gonna be doing this for? I'm getting a new tank soon and once it's properly cycled it's gonna need a resident! But of course this means I gotta wait at least a month from now since I'm doing fishless cycle (the one with adding ammonia).


All the time lol. Even if I don't need fish, I'll still go to the store usually to pick up meal worms for my geckos or just to look to waste time. I do it with all the stores though, not just PetCo so if you go onto my journal, I'll usually post them the day after I go so you all can see them! I have a couple really good stores around me and if you know what you want, I can look for it specifically or if you just want to look at the pretty pictures and pick one out, that's totally fine as well!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> I actually lied! I'm sorry! I got mixed up since I posted my most recent photos here first instead of my journal! I thought I had more but I don't >.< Sorry for letting you down! But never fear, I'm sure I'll be back some time soon again!
> 
> 
> 
> All the time lol. Even if I don't need fish, I'll still go to the store usually to pick up meal worms for my geckos or just to look to waste time. I do it with all the stores though, not just PetCo so if you go onto my journal, I'll usually post them the day after I go so you all can see them! I have a couple really good stores around me and if you know what you want, I can look for it specifically or if you just want to look at the pretty pictures and pick one out, that's totally fine as well!


That's really great thanks a bunch! Where are you at again? Is it you that said you're in Oregon earlier in this thread? Just wanna calculate the shipping fee beforehand. And it's great that you're gonna be doing this all the time lol because I might as well delay my 3-gal project with this thing that came up just now. My love for light-colored halfmoons will never cease though!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Seren27 said:


> That's really great thanks a bunch! Where are you at again? Is it you that said you're in Oregon earlier in this thread? Just wanna calculate the shipping fee beforehand. And it's great that you're gonna be doing this all the time lol because I might as well delay my 3-gal project with this thing that came up just now. My love for light-colored halfmoons will never cease though!


If you look under my avatar picture, it does say Rhode Island ;-) Priority shipping (what I normally do) is $10 during the winter months due to adding the heat pack, normally it's $8. If you want Express, I can do that, it's $35 for most places.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I actually lied! I'm sorry! I got mixed up since I posted my most recent photos here first instead of my journal! I thought I had more but I don't >.< Sorry for letting you down! But never fear, I'm sure I'll be back some time soon again!
> 
> 
> 
> All the time lol. Even if I don't need fish, I'll still go to the store usually to pick up meal worms for my geckos or just to look to waste time. I do it with all the stores though, not just PetCo so if you go onto my journal, I'll usually post them the day after I go so you all can see them! I have a couple really good stores around me and if you know what you want, I can look for it specifically or if you just want to look at the pretty pictures and pick one out, that's totally fine as well!


No, you didn't let me down :-D In fact, it probably helped me. I would be drooling over fish like that right now... impulse buying maybe! So thank you, for not having fish that I want, hehe.


----------

